# East Mids February TTOC Meet - Thur 13th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right, next regular meet will be Thursday 13th January, meeting at the usual place of McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28. If we meet at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

What do we fancy for food?

Map shows where we usually park so you can find us, after turning into the car park off the last roundabout there is a left turn you can take which leads straight up to where we usually park up.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nem said:


> What do we fancy for food?


Mexican
Chinese
Meat!!
Really don't mind 

Nina spit roasted. :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Hope every body well
Looking forward to the meet.

See you all soon

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > What do we fancy for food?
> ...


All of the above 

Both of us will be attending, so you all again soon.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know jo will be coming as well.

Phil


----------



## vaspetrol (Jan 18, 2014)

I should still be ok for this, even though I am half way through painting my calipers and weather has stopped play  so only 1 done  lol


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to let you know jo will be coming as well.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil & Jo, what eateries are out your way? Seems you have to come a way to ours


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi John

We don't mind coming your way mate 
Their are pubs around derby but I don't know them very well.
Dave will have a better idea whats good around him.
The last place we went to was nice 
As for food a good carvery would be nice.

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi vaspetrol

Glad you coming to the meet.
Looking forward to seeing your ONE caliper painted 

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What about just going back to the Indian in Mansfield this month and then with the weather hopefully getting better have a run out somewhere in march?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me nick

Phil


----------



## vaspetrol (Jan 18, 2014)

Nem said:


> What about just going back to the Indian in Mansfield this month and then with the weather hopefully getting better have a run out somewhere in march?


Sounds good to me too  The Vhojon is a good Indian and has good car park 

Spaceman, I have two calipers painted now  If weather is ok in morning gonna push to get both fronts done


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Be great if you can join us Vas 

We've been to Vohjohn a couple of times but this will be the Mangrove we'll be heading to (the new Monsoon )


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you have them both done  lol

I just wish the weather would get better , so much work to do on the tt.

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nem said:


> Be great if you can join us Vas
> 
> We've been to Vohjohn a couple of times but this will be the Mangrove we'll be heading to (the new Monsoon )


*****. My/our favourite


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll get a table booked then


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Hi chaps.
I can pop up, but not for food unfortunately. 
Last time - my Dad. This time - her Dad. 
People are SO inconsiderate!


----------



## vaspetrol (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice to meet everyone tonight  Cheers for welcoming a 'Newbie'


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nice to meet you Vas hope you enjoyed it. Welcome to the mad house 

Great night everyone. _thanks_ Nick for organising it.

EDIT: Thanks not thanked. :roll:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

Nyxx said:


> Nice to meet you Vas hope you enjoyed it. Welcome to the mad house
> 
> Great night everyone. Thanked Nick for organising it.


yes dave good night good company but not so good service and food spoilt by people who dont pay there way but ha hoe


----------



## vaspetrol (Jan 18, 2014)

bigbison said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet you Vas hope you enjoyed it. Welcome to the mad house
> ...


I think you'll find i paid for what I had! Or did you want me to pay for yours!


----------



## vaspetrol (Jan 18, 2014)

bigbison said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet you Vas hope you enjoyed it. Welcome to the mad house
> ...


'Their'


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

i dont want anyone to pay anything they dont owe , also no LESS !


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

After making a few phone calls today, speaking to 4 of the other 6 people there last night, and as the meet organiser I'll share some collective thoughts...

In 8 years of being a club rep, and certainly in the last three years of which the people there last night have been regular attendees, there has never been any issue with sorting the money out for the food bill to my knowledge.

The bill came to £176, £20 was put in from a collective overpayment last month, the rest I initially split between the 8 people there at about £19.50 and suggested we all just throw £20 in each. Now, I understand that some people might not have eaten or drunk as much as other but this is usually how we've come to work it out at my meets. I also understand that it's everyone right to say they only wish to pay for their exact share of the total as Vas did last night, no problem with that at all.

Vas, you proceeded to then say your food was no more than £10 and you would only put £10 in which you did. As I worked out the bill and went though it all last night, and checking prices on their menu here: http://www.monsoontandoori.com/2013_MAN ... T_MENU.pdf you had the following:

Vegetable curry (main) £5.95
Plain rice £1.95
Small coke £1.50
Pappadum £0.70 x2
Pickle tray (per person) £0.70

Which comes to £11.50

You said you were questioning about paying for the pappadums, well they were not free certainly, and at the start we asked the table about them, all said yes and to two each. So unless you specifically said you didn't want any, and I was sat next to you and didn't hear that, you needed to pay your share of them.

So principle of the matter is this, you didn't pay your share.

Why does this matter? Especially over £1.50? Leaving the principle aside. You felt the need to post up on facebook today slagging us all off making out we were all in the wrong. I only wish I'd took a screen shot before you removed me from seeing it now.

Paul (bigbison) is a good friend of mine, yes he's not really known for being subtle and yes he says it how he sees it, but to call him a "rough t***" for posting the above comments is out of order. If you actually notice above he didn't actually mention any name in his posts so I'm wondering if your reply is out of a guilty conscience maybe?

To go on having at go at the meet in general basically was insulting everyone who was there last night, club members who attend regularly, and last of all me. This I also do not take very kindly to as nobody else last night was in the wrong.

What I can say though is that I do support the last statement from your facebook rant which was along the lines of "first and last TT meet, don't want to associate with any TT owners from now on". After speaking to the people today who were there last night I can say that you wouldn't be welcome I'm afraid.

You seemed like a nice enough person, friend of a friend of mine, and I was pleased you said you were going to be attending as are any TT owners at my meets. But even after the money was short and everyone else threw in another £2 or more to also cover a tip you still refused to pay any more. So I'm sorry but you really haven't gained any friends here.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nick, in your breakdown above, you only listed 1 coke (half pint) when in fact Vas had two, so the bill for Vas was short by £3.00 not JUST £1.50 (plus a contribution tip).
Sorry, but I'm disappointed that this has to be made public & personal when it should have been resolved at the restaurant.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Only two half cokes on the bill and Dave had one.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, seems they missed one then...


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Hope every thing is ok.
Shame it all gone Pete tong but that's life.
All I can say is 
1 Paul car is outstanding what a machine, nice one Paul.
2 it was great to see every body again.
3 jo really enjoyed her self again part from the drive lol.
4 for me it's always a great meet, the guys and ladies that turn up are some of the best people.
The fun that we have is what the meets are all about.
+1 for your write up nick

Phil


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

cheers phil need a ride in yours next time please mate never been in a tt rs , we have never had any hassle all the years weve been meeting its sad really .


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Paul

No problem mate.

I was telling every body at work today how good your car was.
A wolf in sheep clothing. 
The engine is amazing pulls like a train.

One hell of a car mate.

Phil


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

looking foward to it cheers does jo want a blast in mine :wink: she didnt look to happy last night mate boys and there toys lol


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol

She fine mate boy and their toys lol.
She knows what we are like lol.
Apart from that, it was a great night she really enjoyed it and she enjoyed meeting John wife for the first time.
Shame Lynn could not come.
Like I said before aways a great night.

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The meet will go on!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looks like wet well.

My GF isnt always keen to be a passenger on a meet!

Never easy splitting a restaurant bill, especially on shared shared items such as dips etc

Fingers crossed the next one will be better, go to nandos, where you pay for your own as you go along!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

+ 1 nick

It's all good with me and jo.

Phil


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

spike said:


> looks like wet well.
> 
> My GF isnt always keen to be a passenger on a meet!
> 
> ...


hi spike theres never been a problem before , the meet will go on for sure


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I no long consider Nick's TTOC monthly meet as a club meet. I feel like it's just a get together with fiends. It's always great company and even better when the lady's join us.

It's always nice to see new people and everyone is always made to feel welcome. It's a shame what happen last night, but having heared all the comments on Face book its just.....we'll ....New Years res :wink:

All in the past...let's move on and forget the one blip in close to two years I've been going. Already looking forward to the next.

@Phil
So what's the news ?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> I no long consider Nick's TTOC monthly meet as a club meet. I feel like it's just a get together with fiends. It's always great company and even better when the lady's join us.
> 
> It's always nice to see new people and everyone is always made to feel welcome. It's a shame what happen last night, but having heared all the comments on Face book its just.....we'll ....New Years res :wink:
> 
> ...


+1
Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Same here John .

Really looking forward to it as well.

Hi Dave I still trying to sort it out mate, the price has gone up on the hotel and flight .

Phil


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I may have been blind and not spotted it...but is there plans for a March meet? Would be nice to meet a few local (ish) owners!

P.s. I have no issues splitting a bill- does that mean I'm welcome? :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> I may have been blind and not spotted it...but is there plans for a March meet? Would be nice to meet a few local (ish) owners!
> 
> P.s. I have no issues splitting a bill- does that mean I'm welcome? :roll:


Next month will be Thursday 13th march. I'll get a new post with details up soon


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

think we should eat at the ymca what do ya think


----------

